# ClearSkyPharmacy.net



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Anyone used them? I'm looking at getting some Accutane from here or anywhere else, if anybody can suggest somewhere that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

No one??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Never used

Rx cart is a good bet


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Never used
> 
> Rx cart is a good bet


Cheers mate, hearing lots of talk about it being under dosed so was looking for other options but I may have to give them a go!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Anyone used them? I'm looking at getting some Accutane from here or anywhere else, if anybody can suggest somewhere that would be greatly appreciated!


There accutane is spot on mate


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> There accutane is spot on mate


X2 did wonders for me


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> There accutane is spot on mate





BBaddict said:


> X2 did wonders for me


Oh really?? Tell me more! How long and what dose did you both use it for??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Oh really?? Tell me more! How long and what dose did you both use it for??


Ah....used it when the HP site went down. Was on 80 mg for 5 months but can't remeber at what point did i swap over to the stuff from clearsky but it is def ligit


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

need2bodybuild said:


> Oh really?? Tell me more! How long and what dose did you both use it for??


I ran 60mg ED for 4 months and it cleared me up completely, had acne on face and chest which was getting pretty bad hence why i went for accutane.

It had pretty much fully cleared up after the 3 month point for me, although the dry skin/lips set in after only a couple weeks which is a pain but you do get used to it.

*edit

I was on cycle as well throughout the accutane course


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ah....used it when the HP site went down. Was on 80 mg for 5 months but can't remeber at what point did i swap over to the stuff from clearsky but it is def ligit





BBaddict said:


> I ran 60mg ED for 4 months and it cleared me up completely, had acne on face and chest which was getting pretty bad hence why i went for accutane.
> 
> It had pretty much fully cleared up after the 3 month point for me, although the dry skin/lips set in after only a couple weeks which is a pain but you do get used to it.
> 
> ...


O.k, thanks a lot guys, looks like I might get myself 4 months worth. I was only planning on using 40mg/day so do you reckon I should re-consider and up it or start on that and see what happens??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> O.k, thanks a lot guys, looks like I might get myself 4 months worth. I was only planning on using 40mg/day so do you reckon I should re-consider and up it or start on that and see what happens??


Dose really depends on how bad it is...well tbh mine wasn't terrible but i was sick of it so wanted rid of it. Mine cleared in 3-4 mths but i then ran it longer just to be sure.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Dose really depends on how bad it is...well tbh mine wasn't terrible but i was sick of it so wanted rid of it. Mine cleared in 3-4 mths but i then ran it longer just to be sure.


Im planning on doing the same mate, run it for a couple of weeks if not a month longer to really beat it while it's down!! Tbh it's absolutely terrible, all over my back, traps, neck and delts, was on arms but not so much now. I can't believe I've left it this long tbh, I've just been praying it goes but I think they're sticking around for as long as I leave them to!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

I woukd say use 60 straight. ...I was prescribed 40mg for a couple. Months and didnt do anything....then it was 80mg and cleared up quiktime. ..this is when I had really bad acne....60min dude


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> I woukd say use 60 straight. ...I was prescribed 40mg for a couple. Months and didnt do anything....then it was 80mg and cleared up quiktime. ..this is when I had really bad acne....60min dude


Cheers for the input mate. All noted!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Im planning on doing the same mate, run it for a couple of weeks if not a month longer to really beat it while it's down!! Tbh it's absolutely terrible, all over my back, traps, neck and delts, was on arms but not so much now. I can't believe I've left it this long tbh, I've just been praying it goes but I think they're sticking around for as long as I leave them to!


That you in your avi?? If so i'd run it at 80-100 going by the way you are describing it tbh. The quicker you get rid the better otherwise it will leave scars etc and needless to say you don't want a pernament reminder of them cvnts!!!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> That you in your avi?? If so i'd run it at 80-100 going by the way you are describing it tbh. The quicker you get rid the better otherwise it will leave scars etc and needless to say you don't want a pernament reminder of them cvnts!!!


Ye is/was me lol (slightly bigger and more bf now) 211 lbs now, started my diet this Monday.

I just worry about self medicating at such a high dose, i'd monitor bloods every few months but I can't afford 2 weekly intervals like they do if your under dermo supervision


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Ye is/was me lol (slightly bigger and more bf now) 211 lbs now, started my diet this Monday.
> 
> I just worry about self medicating at such a high dose, i'd monitor bloods every few months but I can't afford 2 weekly intervals like they do if your under dermo supervision


AFAIK the prescribed dose is about 1mg per kg, @C.Hill ran it at 120mg for a couple months!?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> AFAIK the prescribed dose is about 1mg per kg, @C.Hill ran it at 120mg for a couple months!?


6 months


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> AFAIK the prescribed dose is about 1mg per kg, @C.Hill ran it at 120mg for a couple months!?


Yeh I know, I wouldn't be prepared to do that on my own though :scared: under monitoring from dermo yeh fine but the **** didn't co-operate coz I work outdoors! If only I told him I worked in doors he would of o.k'd it! Going to ring doc tmrw and see if he'll refer me to another and this time I tell them I work In doors!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh I know, I wouldn't be prepared to do that on my own though :scared: under monitoring from dermo yeh fine but the **** didn't co-operate coz I work outdoors! If only I told him I worked in doors he would of o.k'd it! Going to ring doc tmrw and see if he'll refer me to another and this time I tell them I work In doors!!


WTF has working conditions to do with it?? Bull$hit!!! Going through another dermo will take months....


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> WTF has working conditions to do with it?? Bull$hit!!! Going through another dermo will take months....


Skin sensitivity to sun and I said i'd cover up! He said no he's not willing to help until September. Wrong season he said. I told him thanks for nothing!!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

need2bodybuild said:


> Cheers for the input mate. All noted!


no problem, might want to invest in a very good moisturiser, or a prescription one if u suffer from dry skin, one of the sides is extreme dry skin around lips, nose amongst other places so be prepared for that mate. i had to use betnovate ointment, excellent but very strong since i have a history of dry skin.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

need2bodybuild said:


> O.k, thanks a lot guys, looks like I might get myself 4 months worth. I was only planning on using 40mg/day so do you reckon I should re-consider and up it or start on that and see what happens??


Go for 60mg IMO bud and see how you get on, the point behind accutane is to really nuke the fcukers, so nuke em hard with a decent dose!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> no problem, might want to invest in a very good moisturiser, or a prescription one if u suffer from dry skin, one of the sides is extreme dry skin around lips, nose amongst other places so be prepared for that mate. i had to use betnovate ointment, excellent but very strong since i have a history of dry skin.


O.k mate thanks!



BBaddict said:


> Go for 60mg IMO bud and see how you get on, the point behind accutane is to really nuke the fcukers, so nuke em hard with a decent dose!


I think i'll start at 60mg then especially if the rumours are true about them being underdosed..


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't do 40! My lips got so painfully cracked , dry and sore.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

av got some pharma accutane left over but its not cheap :whistling:


----------



## Pram (May 20, 2013)

My si-in-law was on Isotroin from Cipla. We got it from clearskypharmacy. Def legit and worked well. She took 20mg for 5 months and it cleared completely. The first 3 weeks were horrible for hear. It got worse but then it started to clear.

I have read that another generic manufacture has been making substandard versions of accutane named isotret (manufacture name is Ranbaxy). Stay clear of that!


----------

